#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  PDF Unlocker 2

## aliali

PDF Unlocker v 2.0

PDF Unlocker Some PDF documents are prevented from the users for editing, copying, pasting or printing it�s contents by the PDF author and this action will effectively render certain functions to be completely disabled within the PDF files. SysTools PDF Unlocker is perfect solution to easily remove PDF document restrictions.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

EnjoySee More: PDF Unlocker 2

----------


## mbc.engg

Friend, Thanks. But it is a demo version.

----------


## aliali

copy the p@tch file into the program folder after install and then apply it

----------


## Pedro Romero

Thank you

----------


## dipak_m

Dear Aliali
After dowloading rar file is not opening. Please re-load

----------


## aliali

the Link is working fine, try redownloading the file or use the latest version of Winrar to Extract it (www.filehippo.com)<= Get winrar from here

Enjoy

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks aliali

----------


## dipak_m

Dear aliali,
After doing all instruction by you, i am unable to open rar file. I think some virus may be present in your rar file. So I am unable to open. 

Thanks

----------


## f81aa

aliali, thank you

----------

